# Digging With My Son



## nhpharm (May 8, 2017)

Went out yesterday with my 5-year old son to see what I could rustle up...there is a lot that I've been digging where we just punch holes and usually turn up something (I like to probe for holes but my son doesn't have much patience for that).  The first hole turned up a headless Old Hickory Stomach Bitters, an unusual ink bottle, a few marbles, and a headless "Sea Wall Lemon Splits" bottle that I've heard of and seen some small shards of but never seen one this complete.  Would have been a crown top and was advertised in 1906 and 1907 only...a keeper until I find a better one (been digging the area for 5 years and this is the most complete one I have dug).  I probed a second hole on a different lot that felt promising...turned out to be an utterly scrambled mess of 1860's through 1950's stuff under a clay cap.  No idea on this one...wasn't dug but none of the old stuff was whole and just a mess.  Dug an early quart milk from Galveston with some big lip chips but that was it.  Moved on to a third hole that had some real early stuff in it (late 1860's) but nothing whole.  All in all not a great day (sadly been not such a great spring...done a lot of digging with not much to show) but had some fun with my son and he was happy with the marbles we found!  Starting to get hot here.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2017)

Some of those Bitters bottles get good money. don't know much about the old Hickory but could be a good one? Congrats. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (May 8, 2017)

It's certainly better than a Hostetter's!  I think they run about $100 if in fair condition.   We dig a lot of broken ones but this is as close to whole as I have gotten.  Still headed for the recycle bin but brought it home to make sure it wasn't an odd variation.


----------



## whittled (May 8, 2017)

> Still headed for the recycle bin


 I don't think I could do that myself, at least not for few years.


----------



## sandchip (May 8, 2017)

Cool brokes.  Priceless time with your son.


----------



## botlguy (May 9, 2017)

Looks to me you should try to locate the guillotine. 
Jim S.


----------



## nhpharm (May 9, 2017)

Yeah...they lopped the neck off pretty cleanly!  When I first started unearthing it I thought it was a snuff.


----------



## hemihampton (May 9, 2017)

Gotta be better then my common Lash's Bitters I just dug last Sunday. Mine was broke (hole) in the back. LEON.


----------



## whittled (May 9, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Looks to me you should try to locate the guillotine.
> Jim S.


 he-he


----------

